# Have you switched to a smartphone? Do you like texting?



## Wild1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Why or why not? 
If you have, are you glad you did or are you cursing it all the time and ready to go back to your old flip phone?

What problems have you encountered? 

Thinking about getting my grandpa an iPhone. He is 96 though. He has an iPad and does great with it, and loves it - so I think he would have no problem. For those of you who have made the transition, do you like it? Hate it? Miss your "dumb"phone?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

An iphone might be too overwhelming for him, he doesn't need it, aside from the expense for you.

Suggest you look into the *Jitterbug. *Larger screen, bigger buttons, simple menu.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

I only have a landline and a Dell pc now.  What I would like is a cell phone with phone, internet, and text ability that I can take with me.  I don't want games or any of that stuff.  Am trying to decide what phone to get that has all three, is basic, and affordable.

I agree with applecruncher that an expensive iPhone is not necessary for your 96 year old grandpa, but it's your money.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

@Butterfly 

Take a look at the Jitterbug.
Also check out Consumer Cellular.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2019)

No and No.


----------



## Wild1 (Oct 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> I only have a landline and a Dell pc now.  What I would like is a cell phone with phone, internet, and text ability that I can take with me.  I don't want games or any of that stuff.  Am trying to decide what phone to get that has all three, is basic, and affordable.
> 
> I agree with applecruncher that an expensive iPhone is not necessary for your 96 year old grandpa, but it's your money.



We also have several older, perfectly functional iPhones from when others have upgraded so the phone itself would not be an expense. Just the upgrade in plan.



applecruncher said:


> @Butterfly
> 
> Take a look at the Jitterbug.
> Also check out Consumer Cellular.



We already have him on our Family Plan for AT&T (for his regular cell phone - flip phone and iPad) so we probably wouldn't want to change carriers and have another account out there.

With the Jitterbug, what really is different from it, versus any other smartphone? 
Seems to me some of the phones these days esp. the Plus-sized Phones have HUGE BUTTONS (my mom has an iPhone 6 PLUS, it has huge font) have some pretty big buttons! His vision for close up stuff is pretty good though. I think his glasses are for distance only.

The one thing about the iPhone that I thought would make it NOT be overwhelming, would be the fact that it is basically same software/layout as his iPad which he already uses everyday. I was thinking it would be easier to stay on the same platform than switch systems (not sure what Jitterbug is like) but I could be wrong.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes and yes.  It's about the only way to communicate with the younger generation, so that's what I do.

When I REALLY need to talk in person to them, I just call, get their voicemail, breathe heavily into the phone and disconnect.  I ALWAYS get a call back, but I can't pull that very many times.  Oh, and leaving the message, "Did you get my check?" works, too.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Wild1 said:


> The one thing about the iPhone that I thought would make it NOT be overwhelming, would be the fact that it is basically same software/layout as his iPad which he already uses everyday. I was thinking it would be easier to stay on the same platform than switch systems (not sure what Jitterbug is like) but I could be wrong.


Apple technology is fairly advanced and a good make.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

I love the FaceTime ability.  Just was "with" my grandson and his dad.  The greatest thing next to being there.  It's so wonderful and brings such happiness.  Even my cats participate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2019)

I use a laptop and carry a very basic flip phone.

I'm thinking about a smartphone so I can use ride-sharing and other apps.

As far as what to do about your 96 yo grandpa, have an oldfashioned face to face conversation with him and see what he thinks about moving up to a smartphone.

Good luck!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 22, 2019)

*Have you switched to a smartphone?*
Yeas, iPhone 7

* Do you like texting?*
No...thumb like fingers


----------



## Wild1 (Oct 22, 2019)

But Gary, you only text with your thumbs, you'd be great at it! I can't imagine how well I would text if I had 10 thumbs!


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 23, 2019)

I can txt real fast but I always hit 2 to 3 keys. Hard part I am told is reading it...lol
Switched from a landline, to an 69. Great phone, The parts I know of. lol


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 23, 2019)

Wups, that should be  S9, thought it looked different....lol


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*My Smart phone is in the junk drawer in my kitchen only because it was too frustrating to set up. and I felt like I was defeating the purpose if I had my kids do it. My "dumb" phone is in  my purse and does a great job of getting me help when I need it,I can text, & take photos. I survived this many years without, I'm sure I'll make a few more.*


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 24, 2019)

Ever have one of those days...?


----------



## Victor (Oct 25, 2019)

I am thinking of getting an inexpensive prepaid smart phone now. I have been using a simple LG with trakphone
that costs 7 cents a minute, in my pocket. I want the internet away from home. I still have a landline--also an old corded
rectangular phone from the 80's. Suggestions?


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 26, 2019)

Picked up a samsung s9. lots of stuff on it , my main reason for this one is the internet and the great reception. Living in remote
area it gives me some securty.  I spoke to some people that live on these things. Good luck


----------



## peppermint (Oct 26, 2019)

Hubby and me both have smart phones.....For a very long time....My kids mostly text on their phones, especially if we are not at home for a while...they are needed when we travel....Wouldn't do without them....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out my Tracfone. We use it only when traveling and for emergencies. I have so many roll over minutes I could talk for a month straight. Since I don't use it very often it takes me forever to text.


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, I have an iPhone7 plus.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes I have an LG. I never use it for Internet. Have taken a few pics,

I hate to text!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 27, 2019)

Wild1 said:


> But Gary, you only text with your thumbs, you'd be great at it! I can't imagine how well I would text if I had 10 thumbs!


I've seen it
Mine are text challenged
They ride the short slow bus to message town


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 27, 2019)

I have an LG Aristo II and I like it just fine.  I don't text much because I have arthritis in my hands.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 28, 2019)

I have an iphone 6s and I love it. Yes, I text quite a bit as both sons are hearing impaired and that is how we communicate when I am not a home although one son does have hearing aids (again) and being connected to bluetooth is a benefit. I am better at dealing with most (tech) things if you show me how to do it first and then I can do it myself.


----------



## Victor (Oct 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes I have an LG. I never use it for Internet. Have taken a few pics,
> 
> I hate to text!


SAME with me. Hard to find LG in stores. Mine was a gift.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 24, 2019)

I am having nothing but trouble with this bs Android phone. I wanted a phone not to text, I don't like texting I've been texting for four years...I am not a happy camper been without service phone wise for 4 months.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes, I text and like doing it.  This is my fourth one and I like them, however, they can be hacked and cause problems.  I had to reset my last one but it did no good.  I got a new one last week and it's okay, kind of a cheap one but it's all I can afford at the moment.  One day I'd like to get a real nice one.  No I don't want to go back to the flip phone.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2019)

I loved my old Nokia, and kept using it until recently, only because I was not getting network coverage at home and more and more areas around the city.

I still don't want a SmartPhone, so I ordered the new Nokia3310 version of the old model. It
has features I will never use, and I'm still learning how to use it to text. 

In my humble opinion, I wish they would stick to simplicity of use with these phones.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

I've had a smart phone ( Iphone and previous to those a Blackberry ) for so many years I can hardlly remember having anything different. I use it for texting, calls, and as a camera, I would never return to the old days...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2019)

My whole family have the latest iPhones, and they use them a lot. I have mine specifically in case of emergency only. It's funny, when I'm in the doctor's waiting room - I'm the only one
not surfing the web on my phone


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Pinky said:


> My whole family have the latest iPhones, and they use them a lot. I have mine specifically in case of emergency only. It's funny, when I'm in the doctor's waiting room - I'm the only one
> not surfing the web on my phone


Me too...I don't do that when I'm in public tbh.. unless I'm sitting for an extraordinarily long time in a waiting room somwhere like the A&E at the hospital..otherwise my phone stays in my bag. !! Everyone else is surfing the web at cafe's /restaurants/trains/.planes, doctors/dentists// just about everywhere..but I don't...I prefer to read..


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2019)

We both have I-phones and use them a lot: Voice Calls, Google Maps, Shared Calendar, Find a Friend (the two of us), Texting, E-mail, Internet Access, Camera, Stock Market, Compass, Grocery Lists, and News.

They are very handy, but we are not on them constantly like some folks. We do not do any banking or shopping on them, and we don't use Facebook or any other social media.


----------



## Old Dummy (Dec 24, 2019)

I went from an Android to iPhone 6 in October (via Consumer Cellular), mostly so I can do wifi calling and texting from home (I have no cell signal where I live). I'm still running my business and texting is a valuable tool in modern business.

Having said that, I much preferred my $60 Android over my $200 iPhone. The Android OS is very logical, easy to figure things out. Not so with iPhone -- NOTHING is logical. But after almost 3 months -- thanks to a lot of Googling for answers -- I'm pretty much on top of it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 24, 2019)

Wild1 said:


> Why or why not?
> If you have, are you glad you did or are you cursing it all the time and ready to go back to your old flip phone?
> 
> What problems have you encountered?
> ...



I have an iPhone, an iPad, and an Apple Watch, and love them all !   I think that if your grandfather is able to use his ipad, then he should do fine with the iPhone. 
It would be the same functions that he is used to doing with the ipad, and with Siri on the phone, it would even make it easier if he needed to call for help for some reason. 

While I can text on my phone if necessary, I usually do that with the iPad instead, since it is larger and I have the Bluetooth keyboard for the iPad, so it is like using a laptop for messaging. 
Both Apple devices sync together, and if he has an iPhone, he can even answer the phone with his ipad if he wants to do that, as well as the text messaging. 

Also, I would totally recommend getting him an Apple Watch !  
My daughter got me one, and i just love it. My phone stays in my handbag for the most part, because if I get a call while driving, I can answer it from the Apple Watch. 
The watch has a huge bunch of health-oriented apps that work along with the phone, so if he is interested in tracking health and fitness, he can do that. 

Also, there is an emergency button on the watch, so if he fell and needed help, he can push the button and it will call 911 and also his emergency contacts. 
The 2 newest models also have an option to take an EKG right from the watch, and they have an alert that goes off if you should fall. If the watch thinks you fell, it will vibrate and then ask if you fell or not.
 If you say that you fell, then it asks If you need help or not.  If there is no response at all, then the watch calls emergency for you. 
Personally, I think that every senior person should have an Apple Watch, that is how great they are ! !


----------



## Marlene (Dec 24, 2019)

Can't even imagine life without it.  I lived on my computer, tablet, and smart phone for work, and still do.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

I bought my first Smartphone in 2016 ans just fancied and curious about doing more than i could do on my flip phone. Not regretted it and enjoy using the Net at home but a basic SIM only contract with mobile data if needed.
I am not adventurous with Apps and keep them minimal.

I love Whatsapp and use it for family and close friends also SMS texting. I also love the camera and my Gallery and can ping pics and attachments. I sit watch telly and tap away on here like im doing now.

I going to upgrade to a new phone that's superceded mine as mine has a cracked screen and the battery is getting past its use-by date.

My Smartphone is enjoyable and I marvel at how technology has developed since those days of yore when the landline ruled and public phone boxes were the norm and those ugly big mobiles of the 80's were the big-buzz


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Wild1 said:


> We also have several older, perfectly functional iPhones from when others have upgraded so the phone itself would not be an expense. Just the upgrade in plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see your rationale for wanting to stick with the Apple products.  My first smart phone was the iPhone 4, so you know that was a while ago and I loved it. Had switched from the old Blackberry trend.  I did not like that the iPhone battery could not be changed it was about to die (could hardly hold a charge for an hour). I was getting ready to go on vacation and had to get something quickly.  My husband had switched to Metro PCS so I got a free LG phone.  Hated that phone so requested a Samsung for my birthday.  I've been a Samsung fan ever since. I absolutely love my smartphone and tablets and how much can be accomplished using them.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 30, 2019)

I like my smart phone and I do enjoy texting but I use speech to text as I have pretty pudgy fingers myself!


----------

